# sand vs. gravel bottoms..



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

wich is best? sand or gravel?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

For what fish? Both sand and gravel have their pros and cons.

Sand is a good looking substrate. It is sometimes required for certain fish or inverts. The downside is, if you put too much sand in, the sand will form gas pockets that when released can dissolve into the water and kill the fish. To prevent that from happening you need either sand sifting fish or you need to rake the sand. You also have to clean sand very well before using it in an aquarium.

Gravel is a much easier substrate to use. You only need to rinse it well before using it, and you can get it in many different colors and styles. The downside? It is very expensive compared to sand. It also traps a lot of wate, and it requires cleaning with a gravel vac. If you ever empty a tank with gravel in it, the smell will explain how dirty it can get.


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> For what fish? Both sand and gravel have their pros and cons.
> 
> Sand is a good looking substrate. It is sometimes required for certain fish or inverts. The downside is, if you put too much sand in, the sand will form gas pockets that when released can dissolve into the water and kill the fish. To prevent that from happening you need either sand sifting fish or you need to rake the sand. You also have to clean sand very well before using it in an aquarium.
> 
> Gravel is a much easier substrate to use. You only need to rinse it well before using it, and you can get it in many different colors and styles. The downside? It is very expensive compared to sand. It also traps a lot of wate, and it requires cleaning with a gravel vac. If you ever empty a tank with gravel in it, the smell will explain how dirty it can get.




i got african cichlids. use'n rock at the moment. sand was just a ideal but if its bad then i wont mess with it. just thought it might loook cleaner.


----------

